# Jersey Guy in Riverside and LA for 2 weeks



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All,

My name is Edwin and next week I will be in Riverside and LA area visiting my sister and Uncle, and thinking about bringing my bike along with me. Can anyone recommend a bike route 30-50 miles with not a lot climbing since I'm a bad and not even a climber. website where there's map of some sort will be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.mapmyride.com/search

This is a start, good luck...Tim


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool thanks .. I could even dl the map to Garmin Edge but how do you upload it to the gps?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Riverside is Hot and gross don't bike there.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> Riverside is Hot and gross don't bike there.



where would you recommend I don't mind driving to the starting point. maybe tackle some of california mountains since we don't have that here in NJ. I'd like to try PCH too.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

There are group rides leaving from Stell's Coffee shop in Redlands on sat and sun at 7am. 

Unfortunately flat rides are hard to come by in this part of the world.

You could always head out to the mts (arrowhead, big bear etc) and ride up there


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Head out to the coast yes there are a ton of nice places to ride but you will need to drive a little to get there.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.bikecal.com/

Check google you will see lots of rides that pull up.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> Head out to the coast yes there are a ton of nice places to ride but you will need to drive a little to get there.


Riverside's about 40 miles to the nearest beach. That's a long way to drive for a ride.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

il sogno said:


> Riverside's about 40 miles to the nearest beach. That's a long way to drive for a ride.


wow I didn't even know that .. but since i'm there already might as well drive there If I have to.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> http://www.bikecal.com/
> 
> Check google you will see lots of rides that pull up.


This is a good site .. thank you


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

il sogno said:


> Riverside's about 40 miles to the nearest beach. That's a long way to drive for a ride.


I know it's a hall but worth it. Riverside in Aug is not a great place to be IMO.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some more http://www.mapmyride.com/find-ride/united-states/ca/riverside


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.riversidebicycleclub.com/?page_id=708


----------

